

Sketch Lab - User interface / website sketching tool - szh

An awesome user interface / website sketching tool was just released a few days ago. You can try it out at http://www.sketchlabhq.com
======
fractallyte
It may be an awesome tool, but the site needs a serious design overhaul!

The ALL-IMPORTANT 'sign-in/sign-up' link is tucked away, unobtrusively, in the
top right corner.

The 'Public Sketches' aren't very attractive, and the demo video just shows
the creation of an arbitrary, uninteresting design. Some solid, beautiful
examples are essential.

Plus a succession of other design disasters...

These links may be helpful: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1604693>
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/landing...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/landing-
page-best-practices/) [http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/landing...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/landing-
page-optimization-tips-increases-sales-conversions/)
[http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-
pa...](http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-page)
[http://designinstruct.com/visual-inspiration/visual-
inspirat...](http://designinstruct.com/visual-inspiration/visual-
inspiration-30-beautiful-web-app-site-designs/)

In terms of competition, there's Balsamiq mockups, a slick, established
operation. What tangible advantages does SketchLab offer...?

~~~
szh
Balsamiq Mockups it too complicated. Sketch Lab is simple and easy to use. It
is much easier to make sketches with it. The website design is a work in
progress. Be patient. It was just released a few days ago. There is a lot of
potential here.

~~~
szh
Oh, and also, Sketch Lab is a web app, so you can access your sketches from
anywhere in the world, and you can share them with the world. As for the
current public sketches, it was just released, so not so many users made their
sketches public yet. Give it some time.

~~~
fractallyte
Good to hear! ;-)

